# QLD: Stealth Adder Rock Offshore Challenge 2014 Report



## DennisT

Yaqdog cleaned up today.

13 decent fish. Spanno which he returned, a few barracuda, spangled emperor. Yellow fin which he kept and long tail which was taken by a shark.

Tom got a yellowfin

Stu got a yellowfin and spanno on his jetski....

See you guys tomorrow night ...


----------



## Safa

Can't sleep .......Adder rock calling


----------



## Safa

Someone else fish


----------



## scoman

Is the crak back?


----------



## scater

Good luck all, I'd love to be there but I'm looking forward to the reports!


----------



## DennisT

Some pics from yesterday and today


----------



## scater

Great spaniard Dennis! That pic of the yft needs to go in the photo comp too.


----------



## Guest

Looks like the start of what these comps should have been all a long with the efforts you guys have put in to organising them. Great fish mate


----------



## BIGKEV

Quite a few fish landed so far, has been quite good for those putting in the effort despite less than perfect conditions. Sunny Coast sitting in the box seat leading into the final session off the teams comp. Safa sitting on top of the biggest fish leader board.


----------



## keza

Hey Dennis, is that _Long tail = Gone tail_ not in fact a _Mac tuna = Snack tuna_ ?


----------



## Buck

Some good quality fish. I'm in the VMR office in Sandgate & I went out earlier in pretty rough conditions. I hope you guys managed an early fish and the conditions aren't too bad.


----------



## paulo

keza said:


> Hey Dennis, is that _Long tail = Gone tail_ not in fact a _Mac tuna = Snack tuna_ ?


x2 
spots on the gills that lts dont have. That and the look on their face that says "HaHa! You thought you had dinner!"

C'mon lads, where's the photos. You can clean up tomorrow.


----------



## Zed

paulo said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dennis, is that _Long tail = Gone tail_ not in fact a _Mac tuna = Snack tuna_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> spots on the gills that lts dont have. That and the look on their face that says "HaHa! You thought you had dinner!"
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Couta101

Spanish are so thick we even snag them in the pub!


----------



## paddleparra

Thanks again lads,

I had a blast and picked up some priceless pearls of wisdom especially on what to look for in a good custom rod and the actual art of paddling. I didn't get much chance to show of my filleting skills although I could have practiced on the bait that Cav had left at the end. 

Well done the Coasties, I hope you realise that my being dropped from the team increased the points per capita ratio and was probably what got you across the line! 

Once again Dennis, Tom and all the support crew, hats off for a great experience.

Cheers

PP


----------



## paddleparra

Dodgy pic from the i Phone


----------



## paddleparra

try again


----------



## jbonez

Headed straight out off the beach and picked this up.. Not sure what it is but I thought it might of been a small coral trout? Hard to see from this photo, but it was a light orange with reflective blue dots only sort of halfway down its body. Was going to put it on for bait but I dropped it in the water.



Quick run but no hookup



Another chomped bait.



First mackeral 78/79cm spotty. On my new pilly rig seems to be working better.



Constant battle trying to get anywhere in a hurry, I went a bit wide and struggled to make it to boat rock, I had it in my sights and then everytime I would stop I would get send right back where I started.

Well organised comp.. finally got some blood and guts in the hatch, every mans dream.


----------



## Safa

Cut at Straddie the comp winner......


----------



## badmotorfinger

Oh dear. Crak-a-lakin. So a lumo arse was deemed legal.

No doubt a sense of calm and serenity has descended on him now he is at his zenith. Might finally be able to sleep too.


----------



## keza

Did anyone see Jim ?


----------



## Couta101

keza said:


> Did anyone see Jim ?


Yeah I bunked with Jim.....for a night. Poor bugger was so excited to be here, jumping out his skin almost. Then it happened

Long story short he was back on the ferry by the end of the first session on day one.

Why?

A broken finger accident while trying to launch the other lady. TOW absolutely. 
But I'm sure he will give his a count of the incident once he can type again!!!


----------



## paddleparra

I had a quick SMS rally with Jim, he is back at home and was with his other other wife in the park with their little one, he is looking into getting a bionic propeller finger attached and do away with the paddle altogether.

PP


----------



## keza

Looks like Jim has landed a big pinky.


----------



## Zed

Ouch.


----------



## paulo

indiedog said:


> Looks like most people died on this trip by the lack of reports.


Perhaps Salti's tent was in full swing and EVERYTHING has to stay on tour! :shock:
I feel like a dog at the gate waiting for the master to come home.
Photos lads... you can sleep later.


----------



## kayakone

paulo said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like most people died on this trip by the lack of reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Salti's tent was in full swing and EVERYTHING has to stay on tour! :shock:
> I feel like a dog at the gate waiting for the master to come home.
> Photos lads... you can sleep later.
Click to expand...

Don't encourage him Paul. He thinks he's King Crak right now. He'll be crowing long into the next week. 

There were considerable casualties. Jim (Wrassemagnet) valiantly gave it a go, driving all the way from Sydney, and all the way back one handed with a broken finger, without wetting a line. How terribly disappointing. Hope it heals OK quickly Jim.

Do NOT ask Redgreg how he went, nor BIGKEV. Nor Scoman about _his_ surf landing (he'd just said an hour before he was now an expert after 4 launches and landings). :lol: Actually there were plenty more crash and burns on landings, and on the fishing side several bite-offs to Spanish.

D & T should _not_ organise comps because they seem to attract strong winds and swell! :lol: (but thanks heaps again fellas - top organisation and effort again). Three cheers for AKS and all the sponsors!

I spent the weekend at the bakery and failed to win a prize for no fish caught. Getting used to it now via extensive counselling.


----------



## canaryfisher

Well even tho I didn't get out this year to fish I still had fun.
I did however nearly catch a big fish in the channel between peel and north straddi.. I was using a metal slug and was trolling in 6-7m depths, got hooked onto a grinner using my smaller rod that had a deep diver lure.
And then my other rod went off... Pretty much it was a 1 hr fight I did get it up to my kayak at one stage but was to hard to hold the rod and get the gaff and around that stage I was over 10m water and it dived. 
All i know is it was at least a meter in length, looked to have black skin and around 25-30cm or wider. It could of been the 2m shark that circled my kayak cause I did try to chase it down (thrill seeker)..
I ended up having to cut the line cause I had only 40m to get back to land, pack my gear, put my kayak on the car with really sore arms..(I pulled my arm muscle trying to pull the fish up) and get to the barge in time.

Didn't catch it.. but If I stayed longer I could of got it  Least now I know where to go when the peel trip comes up.


----------



## krustayshen

More information

[Enter details here]


----------



## keza

No point in blurring the face salti, we know it's you.


----------



## IsoBar

indiedog said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bone from the big dogs yard
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I love it. Possibly his finest moment and you can't see him at all. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

And where exactly were you the whole time?
It's a dawgs event and the main one went MIA...


----------



## IsoBar

Just a peak before I'll edit the video:










[edited]
I've added a few more pics taken by Lu, Dave's girl:














































I think that one is a kayak of a champion...


----------



## ant

BREAKING NEWS......
Ant's and Gaz's Palmy team positions in doubt for the 2015 Challenge. Team Captain Safa has taken the unprecedented decision in considering the axing of team members who have displayed poor performance in this years team. In a quote from the Captain he said "the deadwood needs to be removed from the team". The decision seems to be supported by glamour boy "RodPac".

"As you can imagine it came as a shock :shock: when given the news" Ant said. The fate of last years Champ (How to catch a trawler) Nico is also unknown.


----------



## IsoBar

A few more, starting with "King Crak" (hiding his face again)


----------



## freeyaker

I ll chuck a bit of my report as nobody else seems to feed the curiosity of all the poor guys that stayed home.

I had taken friday off, so I could catch the last thursday barge, sleep for a bit and get around the surroundings on friday. Headed out to shag to find a little bonito and after a couple of troll around, both close and wide, I headed to middle reef. Middle reef did not produce at all so I headed back to shag. Caught a couple of reef fish on plastic and finally had a good bite while casting a tiny sp. Before I closed the bail, I saw what could have been a small mackerel jumping out of the water and by the time I had close the bail it was gone. Friday arvo consisted of a bit of sleeping, preparing rigs and swimming a bit in the small wave. 
Saturday morning I headed out to Dune rock/Boat rock. I had never been down there so I decided to follow some of the other blokes. I avoided the trawler that Nico caught by a bit and soon enough I was around dune rock. I had no idea of the depth down there so I decided to run lure no deeper than 4m to start. That was my first mistake. Anyway, I had a yakka (second mistake) on a rig that would probably go down 4m if I was going slowly in good weather (third mistake). I went around for a while, saw sprocket and a few other guys fighting their Spanish while I was trolling for Nada.










I eventually got to boat rock, went around, drifted a bit, went around again, saw some bird, try to cast a plastic at whatever was under them and finally headed back to dune rock. Halfway there, I noticed a large flock of tern working in 2 different area. I headed quickly in their direction hoping they would be working for a little while. I got there a touch late but there still was a little flock working hard a small portion of water where I casted a sp. While casting, I noticed that I was on a shallower part where I could see the bottom (we could see 12m deep every where this week end), and I noticed a large fish passing under my kayak at speed. I then look at my reel, crap me, the line is peeling off and about to go under my yak. I close the bail arm, and it started screaming. I managed to reel one of the line back but the second trolling line give me a bit more trouble and I am quickly in a little tangle. No worries, I ll sort it out in a bit. Doug wasn t far from me by then and the fight had already past 5min. Not that I was fighting much, I was just trying to not let too much line out. This fish was taking much more line than the previous tuna I got 3 weeks ago, so I am in for a good trophy. Doug asked me what I was on and then pong. I had pressure on the fish but he must have spat the hook. I tried to reel quickly if he had decided to change direction but no. It s all over. I stick around for a bit to see if the birds are gonna get back to work but it did not really happened again. I did get a bite on a sp that gave me this little fella.










Doug got onto a big something that he dropped as well, and I then headed back to shag. Back on the beach at 10.30. Disappointed fishwise but happy with the paddle to boat rock. 
In the arvo I sticked around shag throwing plastic. After half an hour, I broke my tuna casting stick. [email protected]*T. A quick visit of a Manta ray got a smile back on my face. I then caught a little spangled emperor and a very small snapper on a deep diver.


















Finally I send ½ a yakka down on a jig head and I got a weird bite. Must be a squid. Got him yakside and grab him firmly with two finger in the tube. In the hatch he goes. I used one of his tentacle on a small jig head and that accounted for a small red throat emperor. Had no idea of the size, got confirmation on radio and release the little guy. Got back to the beach fishless again.

Sunday morning was really windy but I was determined to go out and finally catch a fish. The condition were just too tough, so no more comp. Instead, a few of us went in the waves to get a bit of adrenaline pumping and show of how well we could roll under a wave. I lost the yak to a big one so I had to do the usual swim and paddle throwing to get back to the kayak that had been taken 100m from me.

All in all, I was really happy to spend some quality time with some top bloke, didn t meet everybody but putting a face on some of the forum name is a start. It was great to exchange a bit of knowledge about rigs, paddle technique (super thanks to Yakdog and Isobar) and just being with people that are fully into offshore yakfishing was very enjoyable. Thanks to everybody, especially Dennis, Tom and their team. I had a blast!
Cheers

Boris


----------



## bruus

No photos or fish from me unfortunately, well not during the comp. It was a great weekend though catching up with people I've met before and meeting new people. The weather wasn't perfect but it was great to be out and giving it a go. I learnt heaps from everyone there who was willing to share their knowledge, it's a competition but definitely a social comp where everyone is willing to share and help each other out. Thanks to Dennis and Thomas for putting up a great event. I'll book myself in for next year.


----------



## scoman

Many thanks to Dennis and Tom for a great weekend.

I did not trouble the scorers as the only fish I managed was a 43 cm Leather Jacket :lol: which i didn't enter in the comp.

I did however win a shimano fishing rod as a lucky door prize.

Really enjoyed having a stealth for the weekend (just the weekend) thanks to bruus http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic...0729&hilit=stealth+evolution+for+sale#p700729

Great to meet so many of the forum members and special thanks to Wayne Edden for feeding me and Cav and his better half for the coffee.


----------



## alangoggin

Looks like it was a really enjoyable weekend, great reports so far lads!

Yakdog that treble looks mighty painfull. That must have made paddling awkward??

Who won the comp?


----------



## Safa

I'm busy with my video and report should be up sometime tomorrow,a huge round of applause for Dennis and Thomas once again ,the comp went down a treat ,it had all the stories for a incredible trip ,there was carnage ,misshaps,laughing, spewing dummy spits,injury,spectacular wipe outs ,surfing like a boss,trawler hook ups,jetski screaming runs ,and hard earned fish in tough conditions,for all the guys that supported the event and travelled long distances I take my hat to you and thanks for committing to the end ,true blue fisho's,my house is always open if You need a place to crash for a comp etc ,for those that could not make it this year you missed agood one that produced some good fish so hopefully make it next year.
I'll have some piss taking video up aswell so keep your eyes open if you can ..........


----------



## Sprocket

Wow, what a weekend!
Thanks to Denis, Tom the AKS crew ,the sponsors and all of the competitors for an awesome fishing comp.
I had to laugh Friday arv when I rocked up to the house we were sharing with the Palmy Army. It was situated on Baker court! 
Had a play in the surf with Dave Ando before the briefing to blow a few cobwebs out as I hadn't had a paddle since DI over the New Year.
The conditions were always going to be challenging with the forecast winds, Salti had had the advantage of a prefish at Boat rock so the plan was hatched to bash straight down there and give it a good going over.
First Yak on the water, last one to Boat rock.  We only stopped for 1 ciggy on the way because as soon as you stopped paddling you were moving backwards, the wind and waves working together to push us back to the beach.
When we arrived at boat I checked my baits, slimey still attached, floater chomped. dropped them over the side and hooked a nice 107 cm spaniard on my first troll along the back of the rock. Loaded another slimey and hooked up again on my second pass. This one felt heavier but I was shattered after about 5 minutes when the hooks pulled  because my slimy collection had run out already, I called Salti over but The big dog wasn't giving any of his slimeys away  . so as I was re-rigging, my floater was taken by what I thought was a spangled but was soon to be pleasantly surprised by a nice snapper. I think he went about 68cm. 
I was nearly rolled by a swell that broke over my yak as I was drifting, lucky I had my legs over the side in the water, it helped stabilize everything after the wave hit me in the chest :shock: 
After a couple of hours around boat I headed off for Shag with the big dog, who was still fishless for the comp.
I hit a patch of spotties on the way and no sooner had I cursed after dropping one, my second pillie went off and produced a nice 78cm model. I lost a couple more pillys to what I called spotties on the way home.
I coaxed the old prowler onto a reasonable wave and made a respectable return to the beach.
Very happy to say the least with the first session. A couple of beers, a feed and a 30minute siesta and I was ready to go for the afternoon.
I was the last yak to reach shag rock for the arvo session but I did have another nice spaniard aboard from my decision to head straight out into some fishy looking water before turning down towards Shag. The big slimeys were still working their magic. Thanks to Cav for sharing them around  
I ran into a very happy big dog who had some success as well before heading back in about 5.30. another respectable ride to the beach for another measure up 
Had a nice play in the surf on a supalite after the Sunday morning session was cancelled before my first beer at 8.30 am. My last beer was somewhere around 11pm I think. :? 
It was good to be a part of the victorious Sunny Coast team effort, We mostly all caught some nice fish and left with some nice prizes as well  
Looking forward to next year already. I'll try and get a video up tomorrow.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## IsoBar

Good one Sprocket,
You "forgot" to mention you've cleaned the prize table as 1st in the individual total fish length and 1st for the most species caught - well done.
Those long efforts and your fishing skills definitely pay off, enjoy the new wheelz and paddle, you've earned them!

Cheers, Ido


----------



## xbox

Salti - every dog has his day boet........... :lol:

Big thanks and congratulations to Tom and Dennis for a super weekend and event - it was well run and totally enjoyable 8)

Although I did not weigh in anything - I enjoyed the paddling, piss-taking, meeting new friends, gaining more experience, learning more about rigs etc, and paddling my arse off in the somewhat less than ideal conditions. Must say the ProFisha excelled and I'm really happy with my choice of yak! Well done to the guys that got prizes - you deserved it (and there were damn good prizes!!)

There were thrills and spills galore (i did manage to greet the sand monster a few times) but I also managed to surf the best ever wave of my paddling career....

Thanks also to the 3 guys on the jet-ski's who were out there to assist if needed, good to have that peace of mind.

Lastly to Nico - you knew you could not weigh in a friggin fishing trawler??????? :shock: :lol:


----------



## imnotoriginal

IsoBar said:


>


^^^^^^^
Is the bloke in the middle above....










This bloke?????? ^^^^^^^

Joel


----------



## BIGKEV

Ok, where to start?

Travelled with CAV and his lovely girl over on the 11am barge. The car was packed to the eyeballs with not a spot for anything else to fit in. Trekked across the island and headed down the beach cutting to see the boys had just come in and Salti carrying on about smelly fingers. Made our greetings and headed into the camp to set up. Was a lovely little camp area, lots of trees and shade with good facilities scattered throughout for all to use.

Had a few drinks on the Friday night and readied ourselves for the first session on Saturday. Plans were hatched we hit the hay ready for the next morning. This is where it all started going pear shaped for me. I didn't bother setting an alarm as both my camp mates , CAV and his brother were beating their chests all night on Friday about how they would be up at 4-4.30am to get ready, I thought this to be perfect so put the phone on charge in the car and rested peacefully in the knowledge that I would wake as soon as they started moving around camp in the morning. As it turns out I did wake as soon as CAV started moving around, but when I looked at my watch, I realised it wasn't 4am or even 4.30am it was 5.10am and I had a bit to do before the 5.30am launch.

So I raced around and tried to do everything properly and take it all in my stride without panicking as this can lead to things being forgotten. Like I said, I tried to do everything properly, but failed. For the most part, I got nearly everything right by the time I hit the beach at 5.50am and was launching shortly after. The one thing I forgot was to hook up my sounder battery in the hull, which I didn't discover till out on the water after a pretty easy launch. So I tried but reaching under the seat to do this was a mission and all I ended up doing was snapping the battery terminal post off my battery. Ok, no great loss, I would have liked to use my sounder, but sometimes these things happen, so I moved on. At this time I also realised I'd left my radio back at camp too, so only had my phone as communications, lucky it was charged up last night hey? A bit of time had passed in this process of rigging and by this stage I looked back to shore and realised I'd been blown quite a distance south, so I finish rigging up as fast as I can and try to start making some ground into the head wind. I was trolling a slimie on a brand new pulsator rig that I picked up the night before and on the other rod I had an xrap. The bloody xrap kept on snagging up on the leader and wasn't swimming properly so I stopped to pull it in and send it back out twice before I got those nice vibrations through the rod tip. At the time I was watching my GPS and noticed that whenever I stopped paddling I would drift back with the wind at around the same speed as I was paddling into it, so stopping was not going to be an option and the only time I wanted to stop was if I was on a fish.

After getting the lures to swim nice I started making my way along the island. About 3/4 of the way to shag rock I hear one of the jet ski crew coming through as they do in these events, it gives a great deal of comfort knowing they are around if needed. It turned out to be Tom so he give a wave and I briefly acknowledged before just keeping my head down paddling. Shortly after this the yak gives a little buck to the right and the reel starts screaming, the yak is lurching further to the right and the penny drops, the jet ski has picked up my line, I called out, but it was useless as the noise of the wind and jetski motor cut out all other sounds. A second jet ski came past and I motioned to him that I was hooked to the first, but I don't know if he knew quite what was going on, I picked up my rod, clamped my thumb down on the spool and busted myself off. Not happy Jan....But had to keep moving on, so wound in the line to find I'd busted at the leader knot, thought about tying a new leader and decided against it in the shitty conditions and tied another pulsator straight on to the braid. While doing this I glanced down to my other rod to see the line heading straight in under the tail of the yak, this is often a bad sign that you have caught the rudder. I hoped it would come free on it's own as sometimes it does but had no such luck so deployed other rod away from the drift to avoid the rudder and tried to work it free. It was at about this point that a few of the mornings mishaps got the better of me and I got a little over zealous in my attempts to get my line off the rudder and smashed the snagged rod into another rod I had in a vertical holder at the rear hard enough to create enough leverage force at the butt of the rod to snap the rod holder below the surface leaving me a 40mm hole straight into the hull in pretty ordinary conditions. With water regularly washing across this area, I decided enough was enough and packed my gear away before the yak took on enough water to become a concern, particularly since I didn't have a radio if I did seriously need help. The silver cloud to my morning was an excellent ride into the beach on some nice long running waves that wrapped around the point with the swell.

Once Tom was aware of what had happened he apologised immediately over and again, but in the grand scheme of things, that was only one little incident. The damage that was done to my yak was all my own fault for carrying on like a 2 year old. They kindly offered me the use of a Profisha 525 for the avro session and have continually asked if they can do the repairs for me, but it really wasn't necessary as it was all my fault and I could not have them do any more for me that they were already offering.

So the arvo session went off without a hitch and once out, I watched Salti try and land his Spanish, it must have had a lot of flies hanging around it cause he was trying to swat them all with his gaff. I paddled around with him for a bit after that and we spotted a patch of birds and went chasing only to find small mac tuna and no hook-ups. I moved a bit wide of him on the return and the prick snatched another little Spanish when I wasn't looking. I finished this session with out a touch but once again had a nice ride into the beach in excellent surf.

Sunday morning I had my own alarm set and got out of bed, had brekky and got all my stuff sorted without hearing from CAV or his bro. Headed down to the beach to find worried faces and reduced numbers, but I was still keen after the previous days efforts. Got a briefing about reduced boundaries and hit the water at the same time as Couta101. We both got out easily and paddled quite a way before stopping to set up. As soon as pulled out my radio, I got the message the session was being cancelled and to return to the beach. On returning, I thought if I can't fish then I'm going to go for a surf, so stripped back the Profisha and hit the waves. Was having a great time, caught a couple, got rolled here and there, but didn't care. Then got rolled by a bigger one out the back and when hanging on to my two piece paddle which was leashed to the yak, it separated and I was left wallowing 150m out with half a paddle and no yak. Couta101, caught my yak and said he had seen my paddle but by the time I got to the yak we couldn't track down the paddle again. So now, I had a broken yak, and no paddle, how good was I doing?.....

No more paddling was going to happen but I had plenty of beers, so with no worry about having to drive anywhere I got stuck in from 8am and ended the day up at the house with Salti and the boys around 10.30pm that night. We had plenty of laughs with a good feed at the pub at lunch time.

As others have said the AKS crew need a heap of thanks, they really have gone above and beyond the call of duty in regards to the service they provide.

I have a couple of photos and videos and will try and edit and upload as time permits, a word of warning though, there is a little bit of bad language through my clips.

Kev


----------



## kayakone

BIGKEV said:


> I have a couple of photos and videos and will try and edit and upload as time permits, a word of warning though, there is a little bit of bad language through my clips.
> 
> Kev


A little bit? Bloody hell! I would expect it to be 'R' rated after all that Kev.

As for Salti hooking up twice....pure baboon's arse, I say. :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper

Congratulations Salti!  Now you can really piss on 'em from a Big Dog's height!

That was some smooth-talkin' you did to convince Tom and Dennis to call off Sunday's fishin' after you had the winning runs on the board! :lol:

Tom and Dennis... you've done it again! organised another great week-end from all reports... well done!

Commiserations for you, Big Kev... not a lot more could have gone wrong for you, sounds like.

Yaqdog... not a pretty sight especially when the thumb with the buried hook is your own, eh? :shock:

Congratulations to all who won prizes over the weekend.

Future commiserations to all past Salti-knockers... guess what's comin' for a llllooonnnngggg while! :lol:

A good read all round.

Jimbo


----------



## DennisT

Beekeeper said:


> Congratulations Salti!  Now you can really piss on 'em from a Big Dog's height!
> 
> That was some smooth-talkin' you did to convince Tom and Dennis to call off Sunday's fishin' after you had the winning runs on the board! :lol:


Haha,

Salti may talk like he won, but it was Sprocket who took out top honours ;-)

Typing up a report with some pics, will post soon.


----------



## keza

Some great reading there guys. I'm always envious of this trip but on the other hand I don't fancy the surf launches and you have to go through.
Congats on the fish Babs, well deserved.


----------



## BIGKEV

@keza

#HTFU


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> Some great reading there guys. I'm always envious of this trip but on the other hand I don't fancy the surf launches and you have to go through.


Exactly Kerry. Please let us know how Jim (Wrassemagnet) is faring.


----------



## wayneedden

First would like to thank Dennis, Thomas, stealth and sponsers for an awesome event and weekend, this was a first comp for me so did not know what to expect, but these ou's had it perfectly organised and was a great weekend.

Grabbed a lift with Kayakone and his friend Sue to the ferry at 5.00am which was a good idea having the rest of the day on the island, sunrise over Straddie is not a sight I get bored of seeing. Got to camp setup and I was keen to get on the beach check conditions and go fishing. wa sin the water by 8.30-9.00 and got out with no dramas, I circled Shag rock a couple of times for niks, then decide to take on Salti's advise and head out to Boat rock. While I was approaching the rock was a welcoming sight to see Salti's rod buckle over and nifty 'yak and paddle work him getting out the impact wash zone of the rock with rod in holder, head down and paddling to a safe zone with fish still on, few minutes later him with a healthy looking Spangled Emperor, very nifty work indeed, About 30mins later a 'yeehaa' came from the blue, toothed stealth with a solid fight and a Spaniard in the hull. I made my way trolling a couple of hardbodies around the rock for nada, then with luck on my side on my final pass on the north side of the rock hooked a 'jellybean' of a YFT, was all abit epic for a moment with the wind, swell, wash and fish spinning me around and getting my other line caught around me, my yak, my other rod but got the fish yak side gaffed him cut the lure off and luck so had it managed to spin myself around in the other direction and retrieved my other line with not too many dramas, had no time to push any sort of go-pro buttons. After this made my way back to the beach rooted, to surf a wave 90% of the way in with a little clean up the sand, Lay on the sand for a few minutes then made my way back to camp.
Friday night was introductions, rules, safety talk along with beers, boerewors and biltong, with few not so sneaky 'Mexican' tequilas thrown in to finsish of the first night.

Next morn was on the beach and a few headed straight out to Boat rock, it was a slog into the wind but was welcomed by Rodpac hooked up to what turned out to be a very nice Spanish indeed. Carried on through trolling a 7-9m diver and a gar rig and hooked a moses pearch. Heading a bit north came across Ido who was hooked up to a great Spanish, awesome sight seeing his cool looking sik and rod very buckeled with big swells and wind all round, He asked me to hang around abit while he landed his fish so I did and got a couple of snaps - it was rough as guts out there eh- After the action I paddled closer to boat rock while almost getting smashed by a big swell that was just peacing but busted over the top of it. I started my first run around the rock to see my hardbody rig hookedup and losing line, this is when my go-pro started its first wigout for the weekend, so no footage, but after a fair battle had a awesome Spangled Emporer on my lap, they are amaizing looking fish.,carried on with the same troll run a few times more and again the deepdiver was seriously hookedup and losing line fast but as fast as it was all happening was as fast as I got bit off - don't normally troll with steel trace but bugger wish I had done- after that was time to head back to shore. Managed to pick my wave real good and rode it back to the shore with no dramas.
Got out for the arvo sesh and hung around shag haoping for a snap and ended up getting done after a solid hit- that was me for the day.

Sunday got done to the beach and heard that the pin had been pulled and would meet up for prize giving at 9. Grabbed a coffee a got back down to the beach at 8.00 for a very informative impromptu paddling and bracing workshop held by Ido and Yaqdog. Thanks heeps for that guys I felt like I got some really good advise and looked like the others that were there did too.

9.00 was prize giving, some great prizes were donated and loved the aspect of being able to choose. Sprocket- good onya mate for cleaning up and coming up tops, Salti- need I say more well deserved and was stoked for ya broer and Yaqdog love your work.
Congrats to all that came in with a prize and the Sunnycoasters well done on your team win.

Thanks to all the competitors was great to meet you all and thanks for all the tips that have filtered out through the weekend.
Jetski crew thanks for cruising around in those conditons looking out for our safety.

I had an awesome time and for sure will be there next year and hopefully catch you fellas out in the water sometime.

Wayno

Heres a little flik I put together, woulda liked some more footage but had a few go-pro issues..but such is life! ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV

salticrak said:


> A once great team has been absolutely gutted,mercilessly monstered. Their bones lie bleached in the big dogs yard.


Will need to send this to the QOTY thread....


----------



## Wrassemagnet

I loved it!

Pinkie had a cracker! Will come back stronger than ever and possibly bionic. I asked the surgeon about getting another member swapped for bionics while he was at it but he said I have too many kids already. Brian (paddleparra) reckons I need a tv, to him I say "Nuts".

Met so many very cool dudes who donated beers, sausage, slimies, rigs and tips. I'm going to swim your slimies and yakkas and rigs around longie in a few weeks and look for some kingfish love, nothing will be wasted.

Thanks all for your messages and concern, there's no need to worry, it's all good.

I'll
be
back.


----------



## wayneedden

Cheers salti, you betcha.


----------



## wayneedden

nice one salti-
thanks for doing that- ;-)


----------



## IsoBar

BIGKEV said:



> ....So I raced around and tried to do everything properly and take it all in my stride without panicking as this can lead to things being forgotten. Like I said, I tried to do everything properly, but failed. For the most part, I got nearly everything right by the time I hit the beach at 5.50am and was launching shortly after. The one thing I forgot was to hook up my sounder battery in the hull, which I didn't discover till out on the water after a pretty easy launch. So I tried but reaching under the seat to do this was a mission and all I ended up doing was snapping the battery terminal post off my battery. Ok, no great loss, I would have liked to use my sounder, but sometimes these things happen, so I moved on. At this time I also realised I'd left my radio back at camp too, so only had my phone as communications, lucky it was charged up last night hey? A bit of time had passed in this process of rigging and by this stage I looked back to shore and realised I'd been blown quite a distance south, so I finish rigging up as fast as I can and try to start making some ground into the head wind. I was trolling a slimie on a brand new pulsator rig that I picked up the night before and on the other rod I had an xrap. The bloody xrap kept on snagging up on the leader and wasn't swimming properly so I stopped to pull it in and send it back out twice before I got those nice vibrations through the rod tip. At the time I was watching my GPS and noticed that whenever I stopped paddling I would drift back with the wind at around the same speed as I was paddling into it, so stopping was not going to be an option and the only time I wanted to stop was if I was on a fish.
> 
> After getting the lures to swim nice I started making my way along the island. About 3/4 of the way to shag rock I hear one of the jet ski crew coming through as they do in these events, it gives a great deal of comfort knowing they are around if needed. It turned out to be Tom so he give a wave and I briefly acknowledged before just keeping my head down paddling. Shortly after this the yak gives a little buck to the right and the reel starts screaming, the yak is lurching further to the right and the penny drops, the jet ski has picked up my line, I called out, but it was useless as the noise of the wind and jetski motor cut out all other sounds. A second jet ski came past and I motioned to him that I was hooked to the first, but I don't know if he knew quite what was going on, I picked up my rod, clamped my thumb down on the spool and busted myself off. Not happy Jan....But had to keep moving on, so wound in the line to find I'd busted at the leader knot, thought about tying a new leader and decided against it in the shitty conditions and tied another pulsator straight on to the braid. While doing this I glanced down to my other rod to see the line heading straight in under the tail of the yak, this is often a bad sign that you have caught the rudder. I hoped it would come free on it's own as sometimes it does but had no such luck so deployed other rod away from the drift to avoid the rudder and tried to work it free. It was at about this point that a few of the mornings mishaps got the better of me and I got a little over zealous in my attempts to get my line off the rudder and smashed the snagged rod into another rod I had in a vertical holder at the rear hard enough to create enough leverage force at the butt of the rod to snap the rod holder below the surface leaving me a 40mm hole straight into the hull in pretty ordinary conditions. With water regularly washing across this area, I decided enough was enough and packed my gear away before the yak took on enough water to become a concern, particularly since I didn't have a radio if I did seriously need help. The silver cloud to my morning was an excellent ride into the beach on some nice long running waves that wrapped around the point with the swell.
> ....
> Kev


Hi Kev, I read your post here and some of the other guys and I think there's a lesson here to be learnt.
The lesson is short and simple - *rig and fish according to sea and weather conditions*
Specially in those conditions, a sounder wouldn't have helped you much in that drift - almost all fish were caught trolling bait or lures (I didn't even bothered putting it in the kayak - just extra weight to carry).
Same goes to rigging up - trolling 2 lines against that wind is an almost certainty you'll run over one of them in case you'll need to handle the other and will drift back.
It was probably better paddling the naked kayak up to Shag rock, rig up and plan your strategy up there, with the bit of protection it offered and after experimenting a bit with paddling against that wind.
As the conditions get worse, you'll want to simplify things on the kayak and allow minimal chance for misshaps.

Great story though and too bad for losing that paddle, but I could tell you were having fun anyway.

Cheers, Ido


----------



## IsoBar

salticrak said:


> FTFY wayno


Great video Wayne and thanks indeed for staying close with that Sapniard on the line...


----------



## BIGKEV

IsoBar said:


> Hi Kev, I read your post here and some of the other guys and I think there's a lesson here to be learnt.
> The lesson is short and simple - *rig and fish according to sea and weather conditions*
> Specially in those conditions, a sounder wouldn't have helped you much in that drift - almost all fish were caught trolling bait or lures (I didn't even bothered putting it in the kayak - just extra weight to carry).
> Same goes to rigging up - trolling 2 lines against that wind is an almost certainty you'll run over one of them in case you'll need to handle the other and will drift back.
> It was probably better paddling the naked kayak up to Shag rock, rig up and plan your strategy up there, with the bit of protection it offered and after experimenting a bit with paddling against that wind.
> As the conditions get worse, you'll want to simplify things on the kayak and allow minimal chance for misshaps.
> 
> Great story though and too bad for losing that paddle, but I could tell you were having fun anyway.
> 
> Cheers, Ido


Hindsight is a wonderful thing Ido, and you are 100% correct with all that you have noted. I knew it at the time too, which really only just served to piss me off a bit more.

Truth is, I'd not long got my sounder working again after my last silicon transducer install failed and I was keen to give it a good test in an area that I didn't know to help identify any bait that may have been holding around the place or patches of bottom that were reefy away from the main marks.

As for trolling two lines, well, I almost always troll two lines and take my chances re: tangles. Under normal circumstances when I'm a bit calmer, I would treat the line around the rudder with a lot more patience, but sadly, I'd already tossed all the toys out of the cot and was stomping my feet and pouting my bottom lip. I know that I have nobody to blame but me, that just makes it worse....


----------



## keza

Hey Jim, you need to post up that xray you showed me !!!

I'm not that bad guys, I bet I could land that surf without getting sand in my hair


----------



## wayneedden

IsoBar said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY wayno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video Wayne and thanks indeed for staying close with that Sapniard on the line...
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Love that sik ,especially the two curved ends and the timber work and cheers for the paddle tips-hopefully it will reduce the pressure I put in the wrists.


----------



## kayakone

Wrassemagnet said:


> I loved it!
> 
> Pinkie had a cracker! Will come back stronger than ever and possibly bionic. I asked the surgeon about getting another member swapped for bionics while he was at it but he said I have too many kids already. Brian (paddleparra) reckons I need a tv, to him I say "Nuts".
> 
> Met so many very cool dudes who donated beers, sausage, slimies, rigs and tips. I'm going to swim your slimies and yakkas and rigs around longie in a few weeks and look for some kingfish love, nothing will be wasted.
> 
> Thanks all for your messages and concern, there's no need to worry, it's all good.
> 
> I'll
> be
> back.


Good to hear from you Jim. I had visions of you driving despondently back to Sydney....broken hearted and broken finger, without wetting a line. TOW definitely!

BTW, was it a clean break?

A couple of hours with Rob Mercer and you would be a surf 'expert'. You simply didn't hop on as soon as it would float, add paddle power plus steering and you're through. I'm sure you won't give up, and bring a carload of the other lads next year. Even bring 'peglegs' Kerry. Barracudas are great in that stuff. :lol:


----------



## Safa

WOW,what agreat success for the whole kayak fish community ,a superb comp and it ran like a well oiled TLD 15,hats off for AKS for a awesome event and no doubt its the best by a long short for us offshore addicts.
I had the Ant and Rodpac with me on our travells to Adder Rock and staying at Baker Street was just as good with more than a few donuts being produced from the residents,some couldnt bring themselves away from the oven and had to keep rolling the dough so to speak,They maybe in a team of there own next year "Dead wood Tream"
First off i broke my Gopro on the mount going through the surf on Day 1 and hence very little footage but ive prepped what i could from my other Gopro(GAFCAM)
Condition were testing at times and fighting the Spanish was tough in the conditions but managed to get on the board with the Biggest fish on a Pulsator Lure  
I concentrated on the area just short of Boat rock and on the northern part of Shag where it seemed the fish were holding,I had one more pull and didn't manage to hook up ,I thought i had seen a Marlin in the arvo session from a distance ,its must have been the Manta rays frolikking on the surface ,so sorry to the lads i got all excited for nada.......
We had some great laughs at camp "Baker Street" and ill also be putting up some piss taking video when i get a chance as the folks are arriving from the old country today .
Copped a fine 100m away from the ferry and had laugh about it with the boys and cocky saying id be up on the return........................a pair of awesome Tonic Sunnies and Lockracks for the efforts ,to say i was well pleased would be an understatement.Ill put more up as we go and basically just to reiterate on previous post it was a awesome event.
Had problems with you tube again after editing and uploading then the whole bloody thing was blocked so I've paid a subscription to vimeo and see if it uploads and is playable from there .....


----------



## DennisT

I guess it's best to get a few formalities out of the way first 

*Thanks:*
So, firstly a big thanks to all the entrants this year. We had a great crew together, which included some new faces, as well as some old&#8230;..and then some very old. We had entrants who had driven a few minutes and entrants who had driven many hours. To all of you, I say thank you.

Without guys and girls like you, we are not able to host these sorts of events.

I would also like to thank the sponsors that came on board this year. Without you we would not have the ability to reward the excellent kayak fishers that entered.

*Big thanks to:*
•	*Stealth* - http://www.kayakspecialists.com.au
•	*Shimano *- http://www.shimanofish.com.au/
•	*Shark Shield* - http://www.sharkshield.com
•	*Lock Rack* - http://www.lockrack.com.au
•	*Pulsator Lures* - http://www.pulsatorlures.co.za/
•	*Tonic Eyewear* - http://www.toniceyewear.com.au/
•	*Blade Kayak Fishing Journal* - http://bladekayak.com.au/
•	*Beachwheels Australia* - http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/

And of course to Competitor Sponsors :

•	*Pedro* for putting up one of his rod bags - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/kayak-and-bo ... 338afbd0a6
•	And *Douglas *(Rocking Rod Works) for his Custom made Rod - viewtopic.php?f=94&t=64716&p=690985&hilit=rrw#p690985

Sprocket also managed to get *Optrix* to come on board with a prize which will be up for grabs for those who enter in the Photo/Video Comp. Thanks to both Sprocket and Optrix for this.
http://www.optrix.com/. For those that have photos and videos, please feel free to email them to me for consideration in this section of the comp.

*The Scoring System:*

Entrants were awarded 1 Point per cm ( Fish need to be legal of course). Entrants with fish over 1 metre in length were awarded an extra 50%, and those with fish of over 1.5 m were awarded an extra 100%. Ie: a 120 cm Spanish Mackerel would get 180 points. An 80 cm mackerel would get 80 points. Etc&#8230;

*The Scores:*

•	1st Place - *Sprocket* with 464 points
•	2nd Place - *Yaqdog* with 327 Points
•	3rd Place - *Salti* with 267 Points
•	4th Place - Dave Anderson ( Saltis Brother ) with 243 points
•	5th Place - Dave Tunny with 238 Points
•	6th Place - Ido with 231 Points
•	7th Place - Clive with 189 Points
•	8th Place - Rod with 162 Points
•	9th Place - Wayne Eden with 121 Points
•	10th Place - Killer with 115 Points
•	11th Place - Douglas with 94 Points
•	12th Place - Tommie with 89 Points
•	13th Place - Jbonez with 78 Points
•	14th Place - RedGreg with 77 Points
•	15th Place - Lapse with 43 Points
•	16th Place - Paddle Parra with 39 Points

Well done to all of you. The fish were well deserved, as were the prizes.

*Sprocket* took out the honours in the species comp with 3 Different species caught. This included Snapper, Spanish Mackerel and Spotted Mackerel.

*Clive* caught the largest fish of the comp. Caught on a Pulsator Coutamatic rig. Well Done Clive

The *Sunny Coasters* took out the important Team prize and Big Kev took home the pink Reel for his efforts ( even with the universe against him).

I have a ton of pics on the AKS Forum and Facebook Page. This includes some Launches and returns...

http://kayakspecialists.com.au/forum/44 ... albumid=75

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 119&type=1

Here are a few pics:









What a great Crew to have at Adder Rock









Clive with his Spanish which earned him 7th Place and Largest Fish Caught.









Killer with a nice Spotty. Well Done Mate









Dave Ando with his Haul









Dave Ando









Tunny with a nice Bag. Spanish and Spotty









Tunny with his catch









Alex with a nice Pannie









Wayne getting points on the board


















PaddleParra. Possibly one of the most useful guys to have around. Paramedic/ engineering extraordinaire. He also happens to be a great bloke. Very nice to meet you Brian.









Jarrad get his first Spotty ever on his Evo









Rod making wizz - Dougie putting Salti under some pressure to perform.









Ido with his Spanno









And his Spangled ...









The other half of Palmy's contribution









Tommo with a Spanno









Sprocket - The King of Adder









And Salti with his haul. Well done for walking the walk after so much Talking the talk


----------



## paulo

Some awesome pica and video. A big thanks to Aks for organising again this year. I doubt there is a better venue than Adder Rock for this type of comp. A level playing field for all.
Thank you to all those that participated and have posted their reports. Kev, I have been where you were many times. Next year mate. 
I was gutted when I had to pull out due to injury late last week and moped around all weekend knowing what I was missing out on. Knowing Adder so well and having been to last year's comp, the photos, videos and written accounts made me feel like I was there. Thanks guys.


----------



## bruus

Wayne that's gotta be the winner for the video comp, awesome effort with a heap of great shots there.


----------



## jbonez

I forgot to mention tommo from coffs, on saturday morning when you were heading out your line crossed my chest & I couldn't paddle out of it, so if you thought you had a fish on straight out of the breakers that was me guiding your line through my hands before I got a trebble in the guts! I saw you pulling it in afterwards but I didn't even think to radio you in the process.

Hopefully il be in tip top shape for next years event.


----------



## Safa

Ok here it is fellas ......


----------



## wayneedden

Thanks Daniel, 
Just checked out Safas flik, nicely documented man eh! loved those shots of the ray under water. Go the gafcam.


----------



## killer

Thanks to the AKS crew for another fantastic comp done & dusted. 
I only fished the Saturday morning session & caught my first Mac off the Yak & 80cm Spotty & a 35cm Snapper ( should have gone to scarby hey Salti  ). 
Hope to put in more of an effort next year & get some more sessions in , But I must admit I was pretty stuffed after that session , but very , very HAPPY!! 
Well done to every one who competed.

See you all next year. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer

More Pics. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## carnster

Awesome stuff guys, jealous as. A big congrats to the victors and commiseration's to the ones who didn't have luck on their side.
Next year should be even better if it's possible. Def hoping i can make it there if i can.


----------



## IsoBar

Safa said:


> http://vimeo.com/88732121
> Ok here it is fellas ......


There you go Safa (you Palmy boys need us Sunny Coasters to show you how to do EVERYTHING these days... :lol: )


----------



## scoman

Loving all the pics and Vids &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. just extends the weekend for those who made it and gives those that didn't a taste.

Looking forward to next year, hoping I can return as a contender. A lot of work to do till then


----------



## Spankster

Was an awesome weekend guys... well worth the long drive from Townsville ;-)

Didn't do too well on the scoring side of things, but I had fun and it was great to meet the gang and to put faces to the names. Gotta say a special thanks to Brian (paddlepara) for jerry rigging my busted rudder cable after an incident in the surf on the Friday arvo before the comp started, wouldn't have had my evo for the Saturday morning launch without your help mate... very much appreciated! And thanks to DennisT for going out of his way to get me the required spare parts from the mainland and fitting it all between the morning and afternoon sessions... you're an absolute champion mate!

Congrats to all the winners, that wind was making for some difficult conditions! Can't wait for next year... hopefully the conditions will be a bit better than this year!


----------



## BIGKEV

My first attempt at a vid with iMovie. I hope you enjoy....


----------



## paddleparra

No probs spankster always happy to help, good on Dennis for doing a professional repair

Cheers

Pp


----------



## Safa

BIGKEV said:


> My first attempt at a vid with iMovie. I hope you enjoy....


You got it taped Big Kev ,a couple of bucks and you in the game ;-)


----------



## Safa

IsoBar said:


> Safa said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/88732121
> Ok here it is fellas ......
> 
> 
> 
> There you go Safa (you Palmy boys need us Sunny Coasters to show you how to do EVERYTHING these days... :lol: )
Click to expand...

Almost everything Isobar......you still learning to catch the big one though ;-)


----------



## IsoBar

BIGKEV said:


> My first attempt at a vid with iMovie. I hope you enjoy....







Good one Kev!
Good luck in the video comp...


----------



## Zed

Iso, that's just pandering to the feet people.

Thanks for putting the effort in to write reports, guys. It really sounds like a w/e I would enjoy.
Congrats on the captures.


----------



## BIGKEV

Zed said:


> Iso, that's just pandering to the feet people.
> 
> Thanks for putting the effort in to write reports, guys. It really sounds like a w/e I would enjoy.
> Congrats on the captures.


Just do it, you know you want to. But please let me know in advance so I can make sure I have shoes


----------



## Zed

And splints to share.


----------



## Zed

Im no smuggler. Ill take what the nanas leave me.

Who knows with the new revirginized passport.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff guys, jealous as. A big congrats to the victors and commiseration's to the ones who didn't have luck on their side.
> Next year should be even better if it's possible. Def hoping i can make it there if i can.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do mate you may have to make up a team from some place other than Palm beach :twisted:
Click to expand...

I will happily team up with Ant and any other deadwood. Between the palmy comp and the adder comp Ant has had more than 10 big runs, so when he is able to convert he will come home with a full hatch.


----------



## Zed

Dear diary,
Today salticrak invited me for a fish. Hes so dreamy with his mashup accent and rosey babboonass cheeks. I cant wait to paddle [with] them.


----------



## Guest

salticrak said:


> hey i may borrow safa's pink skirt if you come.


but it wont fit salti


----------



## redgreg

Great time at ADDER ROCK see you next year ,ps go the sun shine coast ha ha


----------



## Wrassemagnet

keza said:


> Hey Jim, you need to post up that xray you showed me !!!


Sorry guys, forgot the bragmat so can't enter this pinkie into the HOF but it's definitely a cracker!


----------



## Zed

That'll teach you to stick that where it doesn't belong! You're going to develop the habit of sticking your pinkie out while sipping tea. I'd paint the splint day-glow orange and work at the airport.

So I knew it was due soon, but I actually got my passport in the mail today. That's gotta be an omen.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Hey Indie that ring couldn't be kept out of the shot. It's also the one everyone kisses so if you like get smoochin. The other ring is kissable too, not baboonish at all, but didn't really need to be in the ray and I didn't want to show off.

Zed when you come down make a Sydney detour so we can get you pantsed by some of our kings too dude.


----------



## keza

CAV said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are at it, move it to SWR.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> So we can all catch sharks and babboon arse.
Click to expand...

As long as salti is there we wont be bothered by sharks.


----------



## killer

nezevic said:


> And while you are at it, move it to SWR.


Mate the rule is , don't leave fish to chase fish, so why the hell would you go to SWR's, All the good fish are in QLD!!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## scater

You're all about the double value


----------



## scater

You're all about the double value


----------



## killer

I see 
I see

But my Quote still stands  .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## DennisT

Hope the young fella enjoys it


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach

great weekend guys. Cant wait until next year!!!
I'll bring more tequila too
Hopefully get a fish or 2 as well for the Mexicans!!!!

Cheers 
Matt


----------



## kayakone

yaqdoq said:


> I fished with Salti in Thursday's practice session .
> Had to beat the fish away from my lines , they were so thick !
> Salti graciously posed with a tear in his eye with his fish
> 
> Ok, promised to never show any one ... but .... this is fishing and all fisho's lie :lol:


Good pic Paul. I practised that pose all weekend. BUT, I'm much prettier than Salti (wouldn't be hard :lol: ), and I went out only once for 3 hours. AI's are not good for surf launches (thanks for the help boys)....a Stealth would have been a better choice of craft. 20 kms for nada, except a 25 km/hr adrenaline charged surf landing under full power (_one_ day this is going to bite me).


----------



## IsoBar

Safa said:


> IsoBar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safa said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/88732121
> Ok here it is fellas ......
> 
> 
> 
> There you go Safa (you Palmy boys need us Sunny Coasters to show you how to do EVERYTHING these days... :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost everything Isobar......you still learning to catch the big one though ;-)
Click to expand...

C'mon, let us have a bit of fun before you'll start with all your Hoos and Cobbs and all your big monstrosities down there ;-)


----------



## TouringTom

Thank you to everyone that attended, great trip reports and excellent videos and photos. Look forward to next year, the planning has begun.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Couta101

Well there is not much more that I can say about the weekend that hasn't already been said, except that I'll be back next year! One day the brisbane teams will get a look in ;-)

Anyway here is my video effort for the weekend, enjoy!


----------



## freeyaker

I like how you tackle the problem of the brisbane team Doug, next year I ll bring a drill and shit loads of banana to hide in peoples' hull and maybe we ll have a chance to win !


----------



## kayakone

No locked drags there Douglas! Great video. That was one helluva fish around the four minute mark.

BTW, you should have won a prize for tipping Sprocket in. :lol:


----------



## IsoBar

Couta101 said:


> Well there is not much more that I can say about the weekend that hasn't already been said, except that I'll be back next year! One day the brisbane teams will get a look in ;-)
> 
> Anyway here is my video effort for the weekend, enjoy!


Great vid Douglas, it seems like a good fish that broke your line (liked it how you grabbed your head like a good striker after missing in front of an empty goal :lol: ).
And those long surfs at the end look awsome as well, we just need to teach you proper bracing and you'll nail it every time.


----------



## Couta101

Cheers Ido, I can brace........sometimes, when I concentrate long enou....oh look a fly!

That bigger fish could have been the game changer- next year next year I tell you!


----------



## scater

Awesome video Doug, gives a great feel for the conditions.


----------



## IsoBar

Sorry it took me a while, but I finally managed to edit the video from my GoPro.

We arrived to the ferry late Friday arvo, after finishing all our duties for the week, managing the 4pm ferry on the last minute :? 
The car was loaded with 3 yaks - one for me (the White Devil), one for Dave and one for Hila - a couple of good friends who were excited with the opportunity of "running with th big dawgs" as Salti says.
When we got to the campsite, most people were already there, getting ready for the debriefing and braai (both were excellent, thank you boys and gals for the 100th time!).

Saturday morning we got organised, rigged up and divided the bait and lures between the yaks.
As I helped Hila and Dave launch, I realised it was just over their experience level, but we inssisted a bit and managed to push them past the breakers. That was the easy part...
I was paddling towards Shag rock and the guys were lagging behind, so after a few minutes I made them promise me they'll go back to the beach as soon as they'll get even a bit tired and I rushed forward, just in time to watch Tunny land his first Spaniard - Go Sunshines!

I kept on pushing against the wind, passing Couta101 on the way and getting to Dune rock. I tried a quick troll between the reef and the beach, on just 7-8m of water and was rewarded by a surprisingly big Spangled Emperor (measured 72cm at the brag mat). It was a good practice landing it and putting it in the SIK back hatch in that tight spot (A on the map), which required some stability and flexibility (sorry I don't have the video of that).
I passed that reef group and turned north towards the blue waters around Boat Rock. Half way there (B on the map) my reel was humming (sorry, no bbzzzzing, clicker not working :? ).
I started to reel in and felt some good fish at the end of the line. Wayneeden was there to watch and I asked him if he could stick around, just to make sure I'm alright, as it was my biggest from the SIK so far.
The fish gave a few good runs, but soon enough came to the surface, where I tailed-grabbed it and pulled it on the deck. Over there it was a matter of cautios and patience, getting the hooks out and the fish in (the hatch) with no drama.

I moved on to Boat rock, where I caught up with Salti and Sprocket, obviously enjoying themselves in the rolercoaster of waves (check out Sprocket in the video).
A few more trolls around the reefs did not produce, so I headed towards middle reef, chasing tuna schools on the way. I was racing with Stu on the jetski and I must admit that everytime he got there ahead of me.
The mactuna are apparently not cannibals, because they weren't interested in the jelly bean mactuna I trolled on a pillie rig :twisted: 
It was getting close to 10am by then, so I turned around and started paddling back. Next to Shag rock I met Salti (fishless yet at that time) and Sprocket, who was dropping and landing mackerels faster than you could say McGregor :lol:










Back at the beach there was a really great atmosphere, everyone coming to check out the fish, compare lengths and just have a piss at each other, I love it!






Because I was there with my wife and friends, I skipped the arvo session as well as Sunday morning, only to wake up to Salti's crow calls, calling me for a beach tutorial.
After that was the prize giving, which found me happy at 6th place and a brand new Shark Shield 

Thanks again for everyone who came along and ofcourse for the Tocknells and the sponsors for making such an amazing event.
We had it all - good company, amazing scenery, good fish and challenging conditions.

The rest of my pictures can be seen page 3 and page 4 of this thread.
See you next year,
Iso


----------



## kayakone

kraley said:


> :shock: Tailgrabbing that spaniard - muy grande huevos!


Had to look that up = big balls! :lol: Especially in seas that big. Those teeth are terrible! :shock:


----------



## DennisT

Nice Vid Ido.

Agree with Kraley on the Tail grab Action... Well done

יש לך ביצים גדולות עידו


----------



## scater

I'm glad it's not my duty to pick the winning video! Great job Ido!


----------



## BIGKEV

Hey Ido,

I reckon if you're going to continue tail grabbing, then you need a good donger up on deck with you to calm the fish down a bit. A sturdy piece of hardwood dowel or even steel tube with a lanyard tucked under one of your bungee straps will do the job, 3 or 4 knocks on top of the head and you can safely de hook.

Last thing you need is a big fish thrashing his head and sinking hooks into your hands, it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## IsoBar

DennisT said:


> Nice Vid Ido.
> 
> Agree with Kraley on the Tail grab Action... Well done
> 
> יש לך ביצים גדולות עידו


I'm impressed with the hebrew capabilities in this forum...


----------



## jasondstub

Looks like you guys had a great weekend. Wish we had fishing like that over here in England, all our comps are species comps and won by a selection of inch long fish.


----------



## wayneedden

douglas, sweet footage man eh, looks like you dropped a cracker of a vis, 
cheers for the rig tips, see ya on the water
wayno ;-)


----------



## wayneedden

ido, what can I say man.., great footage, stonker spanglie and was happy to hang about and see you land your Spanish, awesome times,
catch ya soon.


----------



## wayneedden

@ salti-been dreaming mate.. been dreaming


----------



## Couta101

salticrak said:


> Turns out you was messing with the witchdoctors yak. Depositing ripe cane toads in the nether regions of a witchdoctors yak ain't gonna help your fishing much. remember what the doctor gives he can take away.Let that be a lesson to you my son.


Cane toad? What cane toad?

The one that visited us in 2013? Well he came home with me and lived in my freezer for 12 months or so, and then he asked to go back to adder as he wanted to see you again. I obliged, and he came along fro the ride. As to how he ended up in the duck egg I have no idea, I was no where near you the whole comp!

Others however were in your presence alot and had many opportunities to place a visiting toad in deep dark sections of itchies and scratchies! :twisted:

Did he smell nice?


----------



## BIGKEV

salticrak said:


> Stop giving advice about big fish Kevin. ;-)


I just want to see him hit with a big stick


----------



## IsoBar

BIGKEV said:


> Hey Ido,
> 
> I reckon if you're going to continue tail grabbing, then you need a good donger up on deck with you to calm the fish down a bit. A sturdy piece of hardwood dowel or even steel tube with a lanyard tucked under one of your bungee straps will do the job, 3 or 4 knocks on top of the head and you can safely de hook.
> 
> Last thing you need is a big fish thrashing his head and sinking hooks into your hands, it will happen sooner or later.


That's not such a bad idea, but instead of a dowell or a tube, I thought of someting more subtle, efficient and yet traditional:









A greenland Norsaq, which will allow me to perform an emergency roll in case I'll roll over.

I'll look up some designs and think of carving one, should be an interesting project for the indiedog


----------



## jasondstub

salticrak said:


> jasondstub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great weekend. Wish we had fishing like that over here in England, all our comps are species comps and won by a selection of inch long fish.
> 
> 
> 
> come here here next year mate,show us yer heart of oak and we''ll show you a good time.
Click to expand...

Might struggle to get my 475 checked as luggage!


----------



## DennisT

jasondstub said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasondstub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great weekend. Wish we had fishing like that over here in England, all our comps are species comps and won by a selection of inch long fish.
> 
> 
> 
> come here here next year mate,show us yer heart of oak and we''ll show you a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might struggle to get my 475 checked as luggage!
Click to expand...

I know a guy who knows a guy... ;-)


----------



## Sprocket

Here is my amateur production of Adder Rock 2014, I hope you enjoy.

Warning!!!!! Frequent Coarse Language. Please forgive me.
There has been a fair bit of that trying to edit this video the last few days.
I had to get it done cause I'm heading up the beach this morning 






.


----------



## carnster

Sprocket said:


> Here is my amateur production of Adder Rock 2014, I hope you enjoy.
> 
> Warning!!!!! Frequent Coarse Language. Please forgive me.
> There has been a fair bit of that trying to edit this video the last few days.
> I had to get it done cause I'm heading up the beach this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Top Vid Sprocket.


----------



## spottymac

Nice one Sprocket 
And thanks to the everyone who attended and helped make this such a enjoyable fishing comp again for the the second year running,
Cheers to Dennis and Tom,


----------



## Tommo

My short video of the Adder rock comp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... oOVgqUo0gA

Cheers Tommo


----------



## Tommo

That is a medium precision fish bad

With ice blocks in it , keeps the fish nice and cool

http://www.spearfishingproducts.com.au/ ... vAodT3AACg

You can get them at MOtackle as well

Cheers Tommo


----------



## DennisT

Alright Guys and Girls,

Whilst it took a bit longer than expected to Choose a winner (As there were some awesome vids this year)- We are happy to announce Douglas ( Couta101) as the winner of the Video Comp.

Your Video has earned you the Optrix XD5 Case and Float - thanks to the kind Sponsorship of Optrix.

Check out the awesome product here - http://www.optrix.com/

Sprocket was good enough to get Optrix on board as a sponsor after he retrieved his phone after 82 days in the surf and got talking to the phone housing company - http://www.cnet.com/news/kayakers-iphon ... =141241627

Well done Douglas


----------



## Couta101

Hey hey! I won something for a change. Thanks AKS and Optrix, or should I say sprocket!

The case will be put to good use I promise, look out for the new improved vids


----------



## kayakone

Couta101 said:


> Hey hey! I won something for a change. Thanks AKS and Optrix, or should I say sprocket!
> 
> The case will be put to good use I promise, look out for the new improved vids


No more locked drags please Douglas. We still haven't recovered from the last one! :lol:


----------



## keza

Job well done, great prize.


----------



## DennisT

Finally finished my Compilation Video.

Got some of the best video from the entries - also a few photos of the entrants at the end.

Check it out -


----------



## Safa

Let's see if next year some off the palmy dead wood can produce,show us they not chockers :lol:


----------

